# World of Warcraft crashes my computer.



## ryman341 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi I have been trying to play World of Warcaft on my computer. The problem is around 10 minutes of gameplay my computer crashes. My video card is good enough it is a GeForce 8800 GTS driver version: 177.79....i also have a 32-bit processer I dont kno if there would be a problem there though. If any body has any advice to fix this problem please let me know.

Thanks in advance:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

When games crash after a few minutes, it's usually a problem with overheating or a weak PSU.

What happens when the game crashes? Does it start to slow down and feel unresponsive and laggy? Do you get graphical artifacts? Does the computer freeze, or crash back to the desktop, or crash to a blue screen?

Open the case and copy down the details from the Power Supply Unit (PSU) label. Post back with the PSU make/model, total watts, amps for +12V.

While the case is open, blow out any dust with a can of compressed air, especially around the fans, heatsink and card slots. Check all the fans to make sure they're spinning and unobstructed by cables.

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

Go into BIOS to see your temperatures and PSU voltages, then again during fullscreen gameplay with *SpeedFan* so we can see how your computer copes under stress. Also, check the graphics card temperature during gameplay with ntune in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## ryman341 (Aug 6, 2008)

No it doesn't get laggy or anything without any notice it will just shut down without restarting. also i can't open the case its my stepdads computer not mine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

Go into BIOS to see your temperatures and PSU voltages, then again during fullscreen gameplay with *SpeedFan* so we can see how your computer copes under stress. Also, check the graphics card temperature during gameplay with ntune in the nvidia control panel.



Ask your stepdad to unscrew the side panel of the computer case. Switch it off first and don't touch anything when the side panel is off. The PSU is the box at the top rear with the power cable plugged into it. The label will look similar to the pic below.

The total watts and +12V amps will tell you if it's strong enough for your graphics card. The 8800GTS needs a minimum of 26A/+12V. Anything less than this can lead to crashes after a few minutes of gameplay.


----------

